# Averia en monitor HP VS19b



## Nastyboy (Jun 4, 2011)

Tego un monitor HP VS19b. Resulta que pulso el botón de encendido, y, aunque el piloto de color del botón se ilumina, la imágen tarda incluso varios minutos en aparecer. Cada vez tarda más. 
Una vez sale la imagen, esta es correcta y estable.

¿Tenéis idea qué es lo que falla?. Yo creo que no es ni el LCD en si mismo, ni su retroiluminación. Debe ser alguna fuente de alimentación previa. ¿quizás problema de condensadores?

Espero vuestra ayuda.


----------



## tronik (Jun 4, 2011)

revisa bien la fuente de alimentacion, es problema de capacitores electroliticos, verifica que no esten inflados, si lo estan hay que remplazarlos.

pero en si los condensadores hacen esa falla.

revisa y suerte !


----------



## osmantigre (Jun 7, 2011)

Coincido con TRONIK, es una falla bien comun en los monitores, los capacitores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación son los que se agotan, busca y reemplaza los capacitores dañados SUERTE!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 7, 2011)

Para evitar dañar el equipo, si bien la falla suelen ser los capacitores, pero por falta de conocimiento no se hace la rutitna de la forma adecuada pudiendo dañar gravemete la unidad....
Es aconsejable tener el diagrama de dicho monitor, desconectar el horizontal y reemplazar por una lámpard de unos 40w asi al ir remplazando los capcacitores veras que que esta encienda y que mantenga la tensión, porque si por alli la fuente no regula y tienes en mal estado el filtro de entrada pero no sabes que la fuente regula o no, si lo hace no hay problema pero si no regula la tensión +B será mas elevada, y por consgiguiente deberas busca la falla de la fuente, pero si no tomas esta precaución y enciende con la fuente sin regular y el +B esta elevado se dañar el horizontal pudiendo recibir daños incluso el flyback

Solo encara la reparación si eres técnico si no lo eres busca alguién que tenga sólidos conocimientos para evitar causar daños a la unidad


----------

